# Die Topseller im Abo-Shop: Sonderheft Overclocking stark nachgefragt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die Topseller im Abo-Shop: Sonderheft Overclocking stark nachgefragt [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die Topseller im Abo-Shop: Sonderheft Overclocking stark nachgefragt [Anzeige]


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. September 2010)

kein wunder, overclocking und undervolting sind die effiezientesten methoden zum sparsamen und leistungstarken betrieb eines systems.

weiter so pcgh-team! solche themen interessieren auch die normalen abo-leser.


----------



## Standeck (9. September 2010)

Jup geiles Heft. Hab ich heute bekommen vom Abo Shop!


----------



## usopia (14. September 2010)

...habe mir das Overclocking-Sonderheft nun auch bestellt (bevor's weg ist). 
Da ich gerade für Bekannte zwei AMD-Systeme zusammenschraube, wollte ich mich da noch bißchen schlau machen was Übertakten von AMD-CPUs angeht. Hab ich nämlich schon länger nicht mehr gemacht.

Finde ich übrigens eine tolle Sache, daß Abonnenten jetzt Sonderhefte portofrei bestellen können.


----------

